# onepass still sucks



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Example:
I want to be able to record new programs, I.E. Big Bang Theory on CBS and with KUID enabled.

I want to be able to record Big Bang Theory reruns on other channels with keep at most ** enabled.

This cannot be done with onepass...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Teeps said:


> Example:
> I want to be able to record new programs, I.E. Big Bang Theory on CBS and with KUID enabled.
> 
> I want to be able to record Big Bang Theory reruns on other channels with keep at most ** enabled.
> ...


Yep it's all or nothing. Does suck for those shows. The workarounds are

1) a bigger hard drive

2) fanatical management of your storage space.

3) a Wishlist for one or onepass for the other


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

trip1eX said:


> Yep it's all or nothing. Does suck for those shows. The workarounds are
> 
> 1) a bigger hard drive
> 
> ...


all are fail.

TIVO are you listening?
Give us the option!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure in the QA session with Ira last fall he indicated this is how it is and it wasn't going to change anytime soon. Or maybe TiVo Margaret wrote that somewhere. But either way I think we're stuck with it.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'm pretty sure in the QA session with Ira last fall he indicated this is how it is and it wasn't going to change anytime soon. Or maybe TiVo Margaret wrote that somewhere. But either way I think we're stuck with it.


Another good example of Tivo listening to its customers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Teeps said:


> all are fail


Why? Create a Wish List for the reruns and set it to KAM X. Leave the 1P for the new episodes. If you set up the Wish List right it will only ever get this show.

I think the reason they aren't putting effort into this is because watching reruns is pretty much falling off due to streaming. Why watch reruns when you can watch the complete back catalog without commercials via streaming? I know some shows are the exception, and some people don't have access to streaming, but as a whole the back catalogs of most shows are available on one of the streaming services or VOD. So why should TiVo put effort into a feature that will decline in usage as time goes on and likely become completely unnecessary eventually?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Why? Create a Wish List for the reruns and set it to KAM X. Leave the 1P for the new episodes. If you set up the Wish List right it will only ever get this show.
> 
> I think the reason they aren't putting effort into this is because watching reruns is pretty much falling off due to streaming. Why watch reruns when you can watch the complete back catalog without commercials via streaming? I know some shows are the exception, and some people don't have access to streaming, but as a whole the back catalogs of most shows are available on one of the streaming services or VOD. So why should TiVo put effort into a feature that will decline in usage as time goes on and likely become completely unnecessary eventually?


I agree except the feature was already there and they took it out. Still doesn't seem like there is any real reason it couldn't still be there. Not that I want to further rehash the topic. IT's been beat to death.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It doesn't make sense to have multiple *One*Passes for the same show. It doesn't fit the name nor the UI design. That's why it's not there.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> It doesn't make sense to have multiple *One*Passes for the same show. It doesn't fit the name nor the UI design. That's why it's not there.


I'm not sure that the name matters, but as far as making sense I could see why someone might want to have new episodes kept for a longer period than reruns. For example CNN's Parts Unknown (assuming it shows new and rerun in the data), if you record new and reruns, and tell it to only keep two shows, it could record a new show and then delete that show after six reruns are shown in one day. A delete by original air date might solve that issue, assuming the original air date is accurate.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I understand why someone would want this functionality I just don't think it's easily shoehorned into the design of the OnePass. Multiple OnePasses for the same show breaks the design. (i.e. every show has one folder in My Shows, and every folder has the option to edit/cancel the OnePass it belongs to) So it would seem the only way to accomplish this would be to add special options to the OnePass for reruns vs first run shows. I'm not sure that is worth the effort long term.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Multiple OnePasses for the same show breaks the design. (i.e. every show has one folder in My Shows, and every folder has the option to edit/cancel the OnePass it belongs to)


Right-I was thinking about the folder issue too.

What would happen if you did a Onepass and a Wishlist? I only have one wishlist set up. Maybe I'll see what it does if I also set up a Onepass for an item that will record on that list.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Okay, last night it recorded something both as a wishlist and a Onepass, and it shows up twice in My Shows. I haven't determined yet whether it's two copies of the same thing, or just one recording showing up twice. Nor have I determined what will happen when another episode records.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

It was the same recording once, because it would resume to the same point accessing it either way. Also, creating the Onepass stopped multiple instances of that program from recording, so it wouldn't solve the OP's issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Huh? If you set the WL to record all and the 1P to record new and then set the 1P to a higher priority then it will work fine. The 1P and it's KAM/KUID settins will apply to new episodes and the WL settings will apply to all the reruns. Just like if you had two SPs before.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Huh? If you set the WL to record all and the 1P to record new and then set the 1P to a higher priority then it will work fine. The 1P and it's KAM/KUID settins will apply to new episodes and the WL settings will apply to all the reruns. Just like if you had two SPs before.


I'll double check the settings. The 1P probably doesn't have a higher priority, but I don't see why that would matter, absent a tuner conflict.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has a rule which prevents a 1P or WL from recording a second copy of a show you already have scheduled. (Unless you set it to all with duplicates) So if you have two things setup that will record the same episode the one with the higher priority wins. In this case it must have been the WL which is why it was displayed twice.


----------

